# Need HELP tonight-eye injury-Gross photos



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Called 3 vets and all have said that it can wait until morning without even seeing it. I came home to find my 1yr old gelding with a large laceration of his lower eyelid. It is just hanging there with the fat pad from below his eye protruding. I have attached photos for those who can handle them though these are from the side and don't quite give the best view(if you can call it that ) of the damage. His eye looks fine bue as a new owner that has to wait until morning, I am not sure what I can do to protect it or make him feel better until then. 
For those with any advice- thank you - but please note that I am new enough that I will only have typical household items to work with.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure if there would be anything you could do. I am surprised that one of the vets wouldn't come out. If you have a stall to put the horse in, that might be a good idea. Otherwise you'll just have to wait.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

That answer makes me sad, I want to do anything but wait. Thanks though!


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestion as to what to wash it with? Do I need to keep it moist until tomorrow. I am afraid that they will not be able to stitch it closed as it will be at least 17 hrs old. I am sitting with him and just watching it swell


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Did the vets not tell you what you should do? Did you ask them the questions you asked on here? Personally, I would rinse it with a sterile saline solution. Like contact lens cleaner or something. I wouldn't use regular water because it isn't sterile, and would probably burn his eye. Not sure if it would burn the skin though, since it does have salt in it...hmm. I've never dealt with something like that =/ and you are really lucky since it doesn't seem like he's injured his actual eye. Maybe try looking up horse eye injuries elsewhere, and see what they say.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know what advice to give you, poor guy. You might try calling more vets and explain that the lid is hanging off and you really believe it needs to be seen _now_. 

I don't know if antibiotic ointment would be a good idea as I don't know if it would make his eye burn. Normal saline solution or purified water couldn't possibly hurt to kind of rinse it off and clean it up a bit, but I would be very leery of putting anything else on there for fear it would hurt his eyeball.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor boy, how did he manage that??

The only thing I can suggest is my old standby is using a wet tea bag, either black or green tea as a compress. The tannins are good for reducing swelling and also for eye problems, 



> Both green and black teas contain tannins, astringent compounds that help shrink swollen tissue and narrow blood vessels. Treat black eyes and bruises with a tea bag moistened with hot water. Teas is also rich in antioxidants and cooling to sunburns. Like black tea, green tea contains bioflavonoinds that can help reduce inflammation and fight viral and bacterial infection, but it has fewer tannins, the astringent chemicals that help shrink swollen tissues. Tea bags are a very handy remedy for pinkeye.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Also, a fly mask might not be a bad idea, keeps bugs off and dust out.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I did just snag my sons saline and rinsed it. The only suggestion from the vet was triple antibiotic cream. Yea... He is a yearly that has only had human contact "aside from wormers and shots" for the past month and a half. I tried and tried and tried to get that ointment from the tube to the hanging skin for over an hour. 1. He wanted nothing to do with it regardless of the carrot and apple bribes. 2. On the rare occasion that I could touch it with the cream... it never left my hand . I guess because his flap was so slippery it stayed attached to my finger. The exposed fat pad (that does not show in the photos) is sooo swollen. I plan to continue to irrigate every few hours tonight just to keep it moist so his eyelashes etc do not stick to it.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Cosmo- I appreciate your advice.. as for the flymask, that will be tomorrows investment. Having never owned horses and knowing that there are so many items to acquire to make life easier, more comfortable and safer, I have never caught up to buying everything and therefore buy each piece as needed. Of course if he had an flymask on already this may have never happened.
As for how, I have no idea. I left for work and they were grazing in my 4 acre yard. I will be searching for the area it happened in the morning as there has to be a lot of blood. It was all down his front and legs when I got home.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess you probably won't be able to find what he did it on. 4 acres is a pretty large area to search and there may not be as much blood as you think at the actual site of the injury. He likely ran the other direction as quickly as he could the instant that it happened.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

I know you are right now that you put it that way. He is still a bit feisty as he was only gelded 2 weeks ago. In fact I caught the little booger on my front porch the other day. He would have had to "suck it in" to get around my car and up the steps but he made it. Go figure.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am amazed that not one of three vets would come out. How sad to not care about animals enough to want to leave your home to take care of this.
My worries about this are after about 12 hours the chances of stitches holding are slim to none. That rip should be stitched up and the fat pad needs to be pushed back, none of which you will be able to do yourself, the horse will have to be sedated.
Just keep him calm and clean tonight don't let him roll or scratch his eye or face. Good luck


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I assume that 3 vets would not come out to you as you are a new horse owner and not registered with them?

Poor guy, you best bet is to keep him as quiet as possible, and stall him if you can. And I agree with the fly mask suggestion for after tomorrow as you don't have one. 

Sorry that a new horse owner is going through this.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

That should be stitched. Sooner rather than later. A fly mask that doesnt touch his eyes is a good idea so long as he isnt a rubber. But it needs to be stitched it at all possible first thing in the AM IMO. That might be too late tho.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I would go through the phone book and dial every vet i could come across explain the urgency,
For now though we used this cream called dry cow crem dont know if you have it but we smear it all across the eye essentially it keeps them clean and clears up infection etc.
tea bags work great though


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

poor guy. A DARK stable will help as well.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Alex-Made note to register with the vet that is coming out this morning to "hopefully" stitch it closed. Thank You
I did rinse with saline every few hours last night to keep it moist. I am trying a teabag this AM and vet will be here in an hour. I will post "hopefully" a much prettier face in a few hours.
To all- please shoot me the most necessary items that you own- equipment, meds etc that typically are not found in a home. This way I can prioritize what I buy each time I get paid.
Also the tips like registering with a vet etc. That probably would have saved me a night watching hime in misery.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's strange that they said wait till morning. Seems like they are being a bit lazy! Mine did that when he was a baby (to his upper eyelid) and they sewed it back - barely a scar. I hope they come out and take care of your baby!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wyominggrandma said:


> I am amazed that not one of three vets would come out. How sad to not care about animals enough to want to leave your home to take care of this.
> My worries about this are after about *12 hours the chances of stitches holding are slim to none.* That rip should be stitched up and the fat pad needs to be pushed back, none of which you will be able to do yourself, the horse will have to be sedated.
> Just keep him calm and clean tonight don't let him roll or scratch his eye or face. Good luck


I believe there is a 5 hour window. Once you miss it, the skin begins to die off. Sad that they wouldn't come out.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It can be sutured and should be as soon as possible. Keep it moist until you can get it done.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad the vet is coming out this morning.


Yes, this is a perfect example of why people need to have a relationship with their vet. There are lots of vets who will not provide after hour care (which can get very pricey) to people who are not actual clients of theirs.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

How is he doing now? Has the vet seen him yet? Do you know how it happened? 


As for necessary items, it depends on the person, but things we find necessary: 

a stethoscope (to listen for gut sounds to check for colic)

blood stopping powder 

Betadine or some other wound cleanser

epsom salts or some other soaking agent for hoof abscesses

SWAT ointment is a MUST for wounds during the fly season

*a bottle of vegetable oil and a turkey baster (Sounds weird, but it saved our gray TBs life. He's a choker, gulps his food, choked badly on hay one morning. He was in severe distress. Shot some vegetable oil in his mouth with a turkey baster and he was able to swallow the blockage)*

tweezers to remove ticks

ALWAYS provide salt/mineral licks or blocks. We buy the Himalayan salt licks because our horses won't touch the other, flavored ones. Salt licks are important even in the winter, but now that summer is approaching, they are even more necessary.


Also, our horses get a daily probiotic supplement but it's always good to buy probiotic cookies for use when diarrhea or loose bowels occur.


I want to take a moment to commend you for your diligence in learning how to care for your horse. So many owners don't, sadly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Beauseant said:


> *a bottle of vegetable oil and a turkey baster (Sounds weird, but it saved our gray TBs life. He's a choker, gulps his food, choked badly on hay one morning. He was in severe distress. Shot some vegetable oil in his mouth with a turkey baster and he was able to swallow the blockage)*


Please do not shoot things down your horses throat when they are suffering from choke. It is a really good way to make them aspirate whatever you are shooting in there thinking you are helping. Choke in a horse is not like a human choking. They can breath. 
If your horse is distressed, call the vet and have them deal with it. Some things should not be handled by a person who does not have training.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Please do not shoot things down your horses throat when they are suffering from choke. It is a really good way to make them aspirate whatever you are shooting in there thinking you are helping. Choke in a horse is not like a human choking. They can breath.
> If your horse is distressed, call the vet and have them deal with it. Some things should not be handled by a person who does not have training.


 
I didn't say I shot anything down his *throat*. I said I shot it in his mouth(about three TBS full) and he was able to swallow it to where the blockage was located in his throat. There was no time for a vet to come. He was in alot of distress.....waitin hours for a vet was not viable. He was in alot of pain, kicking at himself and throwing his head wildly and thrashing. He was unable to eat or drink enough water to dislodge the blockage...he did try. He became frantic. 

EVERY horse owner should be prepared that there will be times when waiting for a vet is not an option....IMO, this was one of those times. The vegetable oil in his mouth, to specify, felt slimey, causing him to swallow it, which coated the chewed hay blockage to where it passed safely ....

*AND FYI, this tip was given me BY MY VET himself, as he was aware of this horse's tendency to choke and also aware that he was not able to appear at the drop of a hat to do it himself. Sure,, his method of handling choke is not as primitive as a turkey baster and oil, but it is, in essence, the same methodology.*


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

so sad the vet wouldn't come, I would be freaking out. Any news????????


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Beauseant said:


> *AND FYI, this tip was given me BY MY VET himself, as he was aware of this horse's tendency to choke and also aware that he was not able to appear at the drop of a hat to do it himself. Sure,, his method of handling choke is not as primitive as a turkey baster and oil, but it is, in essence, the same methodology.*


And he has the experience to know where he put the tube so he is not squirting things into the horse's lungs.

There is a huge difference between a horse owner, with a history with their vet, calling their vet with an issue and the vet giving them advice on how to rectify it than someone on the internet suggesting a very novice horse owner do the same thing as SOP.

I stand by my advice that people should not, as general practice, squirt things into their horse in an attempt to resolve a choke.


Back to the OP's horse. Did the vet get it all fixed up?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Please don't put anything in or near an eye not made for eyes. Eyes don't follow the same rules as other body parts.
As you're a new horse owner I have this advice for you. Get a little aggressive/demanding when you need vet care. Some vets wrongly believe that a person new to horses doesn't know anything & they think they may be being called out for a scratch.
I hope everything works out well for your horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Beauseant said:


> I didn't say I shot anything down his *throat*. I said I shot it in his mouth(about three TBS full) and he was able to swallow it to where the blockage was located in his throat. There was no time for a vet to come. He was in alot of distress.....waitin hours for a vet was not viable. He was in alot of pain, kicking at himself and throwing his head wildly and thrashing. He was unable to eat or drink enough water to dislodge the blockage...he did try. He became frantic.
> 
> EVERY horse owner should be prepared that there will be times when waiting for a vet is not an option....IMO, this was one of those times. The vegetable oil in his mouth, to specify, felt slimey, causing him to swallow it, which coated the chewed hay blockage to where it passed safely ....
> 
> *AND FYI, this tip was given me BY MY VET himself, as he was aware of this horse's tendency to choke and also aware that he was not able to appear at the drop of a hat to do it himself. Sure,, his method of handling choke is not as primitive as a turkey baster and oil, but it is, in essence, the same methodology.*


In all my years as a BO and a vet tech, never ONCE have I heard or witnessed this. I would highly advise owners to NOT do this.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

natisha said:


> Get a little aggressive/demanding when you need vet care. Some vets wrongly believe that a person new to horses doesn't know anything & they think they may be being called out for a scratch.
> I hope everything works out well for your horse.


Great point!

The other thing that might help next time is stating that you realize there are extra fees for emergency calls and you will pay with a good check or credit card (which ever they prefer) while the vet is there.

They really have no idea who is calling them when you are not a client.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mls said:


> In all my years as a BO and a vet tech, never ONCE have I heard or witnessed this. I would highly advise owners to NOT do this.


I agree with you. Vegetable oil should not be syringed into even a normal horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

natisha said:


> I agree with you. Vegetable oil should not be syringed into even a normal horse.


Right - and to add -

Choking on hay? Oil is not going to move hay. If they are choking on hay you NEED the vet. Hay can scratch and tear the lining of the esophagus. After correctly removing the wad, the vet will typically put them on banamine and an antibiotic for a few days. Hay is the worst thing they can choke on. Especially rough stemmed hay.

You shouldn't put ANYTHING in their mouth when they are choking. A choke is a blockage. Adding anything will only make it worse. A vet uses a tube they coat with mineral oil to gently push on the obstruction.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

> And he has the experience to know where he put the tube so he is not squirting things into the horse's lungs.


AND he is the one who reccomended I use a baster(no tube) to put some oil into my horse's MOUTH(not throat or lungs) as he is not willing going to lap up slimey oil. IMO, you are not registering what I am actually saying, rather exaggerating a situation you have no knowledge of by saying words I didn't say, like shooting things into a horses throat. I also didn't say the poster should do likewise, I DID specify that a necessity is a subjective matter (did you read that part?) but WE consider a), b) and c) necessary...at which point the oil came in ....



> difference between a horse owner, with a history with their vet, calling their vet with an issue and the vet giving them advice on how to rectify it than someone on the internet suggesting a very novice horse owner do the same thing as SOP.


Again, I did not suggest she do this today or tomorrow or the next. It, is however, an option in an extreme emergency with a horse that is choking and no vet is available for an extended period of time...or, so we were told by our vet. 

*



I stand by my advice that people should not, as general practice, squirt things into their horse in an attempt to resolve a choke.

Click to expand...

*You know, people like you color my day. People DAILY feed their horses oil for coat enhancement and/or weight gain, so you all acting like I suggested something extreme is rather perplexing. Perhaps it's the turkey baster you had a problem with, because feeding a horse oil is not out of the ordinary. Perhaps I should have fed it to him on a spoon then you wouldnt have made such a hoopla. However, I didn't want to take the chance he'd bite on the spoon and swallow it, and which point, I would have a bigger problem on my hands.

In summation: we were told by our vet that vegetable oil (HOWEVER you get your horse to ingest it, but don't say turkey baster as it gets some people in an uproar) can be used in cases where your horse is extremely distressed and in danger of hurting himself due to painful choke and a vet is not going to be available within a viable time period. 

No syringes were used. 


And the oil did indeed move the chewed up hay....which is lucky for us, since oil won't move hay you say.

You all got me thinking I should sue my vet.....hmmm, *rubs chin* 



Now.....on to the rest of my day.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you notice it is not just me not agreeing with what you posted?


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Did you notice it is not just me not agreeing with what you posted?


Of course, that's why I'm considering suing my vet for malpractice.:wink:

seriously though, getting your horse to eat a few TBS of oil during a choke with extraordinary circumstances....as in vet not available for extended time period and horse in extreme panic.....CAN sometimes be useful. And it is something to keep in the back of your mind just in case. Sure, the danger of aspirition of the oil is there, but what no one stated is that *aspiriation of the food material that is causing the blockage is a very real danger in ANY case of choke, and is not something exclusive to the use of oil !!! Summation: choke = possible aspiration. period. No oil necessary to pose this risk. It is there...regardless.*


i do know that he tried to drink, but it didn't help immediately, though it did likely soften the hay up more.....and he threw his head about for some time with wild abandon which may have helped in the end, but when he tried to kick at himself and started thrashing about, I remembered our vets advice. We squirted a few table spoons of oil onto his tongue...twice. He's a finicky eater so I knew he wouldn't lick it up or drink it from a bowl, and I wasn't putting a spoon anywhere near his mouth as he's quite a chewer, so the turkey baster was used... to put it on his tongue. Nothing was syringed or shoved down his throat nor put into an IV...for the record. 

It did work though.....thanks be to God. As he was panicky and we live high up in the mountains, and our vet is also the vet for some of the breeding farms nearby, which equals great expertise but not great availability....due to high patient volume and foaling emergencies.

*sigh*


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW I feel like I am hanging out in a OBGYN waiting room with all the advice and opinions. You will all be happy to know that I am non-judgemental so I appreciate everyones advice and stories. I think, like children and husbands :shock:, what works for one may or may not work for another so I am soaking it all up.
This vet is my horses vet and just gelded and gave all shots to both my horses 3 wks ago. It was the first time we met so I did ask him this time if I needed to register with him in order to "qualify" for after hours calls:lol:.
He said (though I offered to send him a photo yesterday) that he had no idea that I was not a panicking new momma and that he had not seen one this bad in many yrs. Great. Basically being laid back and trusting has cost my little man a lot of discomfort. He did say though that the next time "he will know" that if I call, I mean it.
He did a lot of irrigating a little trimming, a lot of tucking and a half dozen stiches or so. He has also left me a lot of Bute, Pennicilin and eye drops. I am heading out to put on the fly mask that I just picked up and will take a photo of Nico's first face lift.


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

Very glad to hear that the vet got out and took care of your lil guy.  Sounds like he got some good stuff done.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad to see the vet was out, If ever you think its something serious demand that they come out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am happy to hear that the vet came out and got him stitched up. Hopefully, they will stay and he'll heal up well.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad the vet was able to take care of it! It's also good that if you ever need a vet again you know he will take you serious! My vet has been wonderful and I have had her out times that it probably wasn't neccesary but she is agrees that its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It sounds like you had a very productive conversation with your vet. Hopefully that will help you in the future.
Glad the vet got him all fixed up.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It sounds like you had a very productive conversation with your vet. Hopefully that will help you in the future.
> Glad the vet got him all fixed up.


 
To own a horse like Beau, one needs to be MARRIED to a vet!!  It'a always something with him...

I like our vet, but he's not someone that can come at the drop of a hat. Once i had to wait three days for him to even call me back. And an emergency call for him is AT LEAST a 24 hour wait.... Hence the emergency tips he often gives.


Likely that's what was the case with the original poster having to wait so long to have this horse looked at. It is so frustrating, I sure do know that. 

I hope this pretty boy got his eye looked at finally....

I commend the poster for not freaking out. I probably would have cause I'm just like that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Beau, my post that you quoted was actually to the OP. I have quoted her post here, where the vet has been out, etc.





capades said:


> WOW I feel like I am hanging out in a OBGYN waiting room with all the advice and opinions. You will all be happy to know that I am non-judgemental so I appreciate everyones advice and stories. I think, like children and husbands :shock:, what works for one may or may not work for another so I am soaking it all up.
> This vet is my horses vet and just gelded and gave all shots to both my horses 3 wks ago. It was the first time we met so I did ask him this time if I needed to register with him in order to "qualify" for after hours calls:lol:.
> He said (though I offered to send him a photo yesterday) that he had no idea that I was not a panicking new momma and that he had not seen one this bad in many yrs. Great. Basically being laid back and trusting has cost my little man a lot of discomfort. He did say though that the next time "he will know" that if I call, I mean it.
> He did a lot of irrigating a little trimming, a lot of tucking and a half dozen stiches or so. He has also left me a lot of Bute, Pennicilin and eye drops. I am heading out to put on the fly mask that I just picked up and will take a photo of Nico's first face lift.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gosh, I've never had to wait that long on a vet. 
I'm glad he came out & took care of everything though.
Hope your boy has a speedy recovery.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Beauseant said:


> In summation: we were told by our vet that vegetable oil (HOWEVER you get your horse to ingest it, but don't say turkey baster as it gets some people in an uproar) can be used in cases where your horse is extremely distressed and in danger of hurting himself due to painful choke and a vet is not going to be available within a viable time period.
> 
> 
> And the oil did indeed move the chewed up hay....which is lucky for us, since oil won't move hay you say.


More than likely was NOT choking on hay. A true choke with a wad of had can be difficult to move with pressure from the tube. Also remember a horse CANNOT SWALLOW when it's choking - thus all the foam coming out the nose!


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Here are the updated photos -don't look while eating. The first is how it looked this morning and the other 2 are after stitching but with a fly mask on. There was a piece so swollen that he could not get it enclosed but is hoping it will retract as the swelling goes down. If not -off it comes. Yuck.
Thanks for all the support and I will be a bit more demanding next time.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor baby! Glad your vet was able to get out to you and help.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, poor guy, he looks miserable. From what I can tell, the eye does look tons better though. I am of the same mind as your vet, more than likely, the exposed place will recede as the swelling goes down.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh thank God smrobs. I was hoping someone would agree with him since I have NO idea. I will keep you all posted. And yes he does look miserable bit in these photos I think he was still feeling pretty happy from all the drugs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I bet he was enjoying the lack of pain. I look forward to hearing about his progress as he heals up.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

poor baby! So glad that you found a vet to take you seriously. Best wishes for you two as he heals! =P


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks lots better. Generally swelling will start to go down after about 48 hours, this might take a bit longer since everything was stirred up again so long after the original injury.
It was interesting to read about the vegetable oil. I have worked for vets for close to 30 + years now and have never seen my vets give advice to give a horse oil in its mouth for choke. I have had horses choke and its a scary thing, but would never put anything in their mouths during the episode. You can put a couple of tablespoons in the mouth, the horse inhales it and now you have oil in the lungs. Not a good thing at all. Choke usually requires sedation and a tube down the throat, trying very carefully to push the blockage down and get it to pass. Choke usually occurs when the horse SWALLOWS a wad of hay or grain and it gets caught down the esopaghus, not in the back of the mouth.
I would never never recommend giving a horse anything by mouth when an actual choke is going on, you just keep the horse up and trying to stay calm until a vet gets there. 
Sometimes self vet care in an emergency is the quickest way to end up causing more problems.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Please do not shoot things down your horses throat when they are suffering from choke. *It is a really good way to make them aspirate whatever you are shooting in there* thinking you are helping. Choke in a horse is not like a human choking. They can breath.
> If your horse is distressed, call the vet and have them deal with it. Some things should not be handled by a person who does not have training.


 
I have no opinion on either side of this debate, but am curious as to how this could cause them to aspirate the oil; Their trachea and esophogus are completely seperate, aren't they? Unlike ours, where they join at the back of the throat. (why we can breathe through our mouth and nose, while horses can only breathe through their noses)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> I didn't say I shot anything down his *throat*. I said I shot it in his mouth(about three TBS full) and he was able to swallow it to where the blockage was located in his throat. There was no time for a vet to come. He was in alot of distress.....waitin hours for a vet was not viable. He was in alot of pain, kicking at himself and throwing his head wildly and thrashing. He was unable to eat or drink enough water to dislodge the blockage...he did try. He became frantic.
> 
> EVERY horse owner should be prepared that there will be times when waiting for a vet is not an option....IMO, this was one of those times. The vegetable oil in his mouth, to specify, felt slimey, causing him to swallow it, which coated the chewed hay blockage to where it passed safely ....
> 
> *AND FYI, this tip was given me BY MY VET himself, as he was aware of this horse's tendency to choke and also aware that he was not able to appear at the drop of a hat to do it himself. Sure,, his method of handling choke is not as primitive as a turkey baster and oil, but it is, in essence, the same methodology.*


Why on Earth would one let a horse eat more when they're already choking? Hey, Bill, I see you're choking on your steak -how bout some taters to work it all down?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> I have no opinion on either side of this debate, but am curious as to how this could cause them to aspirate the oil; Their trachea and esophogus are completely seperate, aren't they? Unlike ours, where they join at the back of the throat. (why we can breathe through our mouth and nose, while horses can only breathe through their noses)


Ever heard a horse cough? That's air being expelled from the lungs through the mouth. It ain't a burp  that's a whole other ballgame!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have owned a few horses prone to choke and even one 2 yo the elderly neighbors fed lawn clippings to over the fence (obviously without permission) that choked. I have resolved almost all of them them by squirting water in the mouth with the hose or this nifty suction device I have with a peice of tubing on the end and massaging the throat to help break it up. I want to encourage the horse to swallow a little water and moisten the blockage, loosen it and wash the obstruction down. 

Water done within reason (You cant stick the hose in there and try to drown the animal) generally will not hurt and can even be aspirated in small amounts with no ill effects. I would never use oil. Only water and if it didnt resolve quickly, Call the vet. I would never recommend a novice horseperson do this however. You can easily do more harm than good and even kill your animal or damage it further. Common sense must prevail.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

capades said:


> WOW I feel like I am hanging out in a OBGYN waiting room with all the advice and opinions. You will all be happy to know that I am non-judgemental so I appreciate everyones advice and stories. I think, like children and husbands :shock:, what works for one may or may not work for another so I am soaking it all up.
> This vet is my horses vet and just gelded and gave all shots to both my horses 3 wks ago. It was the first time we met so I did ask him this time if I needed to register with him in order to "qualify" for after hours calls:lol:.
> He said (though I offered to send him a photo yesterday) that he had no idea that I was not a panicking new momma and that he had not seen one this bad in many yrs. Great. Basically being laid back and trusting has cost my little man a lot of discomfort. He did say though that the next time "he will know" that if I call, I mean it.
> He did a lot of irrigating a little trimming, a lot of tucking and a half dozen stiches or so. He has also left me a lot of Bute, Pennicilin and eye drops. I am heading out to put on the fly mask that I just picked up and will take a photo of Nico's first face lift.


That is sad taht he judged you unfairly and the horse suffered. Although I would not have taken no for an answer and insisted that he come asap


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks churumbeque. As I have said before I do not panic and sometime I probably should so I am sure when he heard me all calm etc expaining this nasty wound he assumed it wasn't that bad.
By the way to everyone on the choke issue, I am glad to know what has worked in the past. I will be sure to look back here should that one come up.
PS.. No arguing in my house or on my posts


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

So good that the little guy got all fixed up!

When my mare fell over in the float and was EXTREMELY lame, the vet dropped all other oppointments that afternoon and came rushing out!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like the vet did a great job.
Glad there is no damage to the eye itself.
In a couple of days, when the swelling has gone down a noticeable amount, that eye will look great.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Capades, I'm like you - I don't panic and my current vet says I have a gift for understatement. So, when/if I call, he listens! However, after a number of years with horses, have gotten pretty good at diagnosing the problem - until this last batch of horses, and I've been completely in the dark!

I had a pony go lame several years ago, and the vet used at that time wanted us to put that poor baby in a trailer and haul her in. Um, no. Poor baby couldn't have jumped in the trailer to save her life. He finally came out...two days later. We had already called our farrier, who was pretty good at diagnosing lameness issues. Nothing broken, but our farrier and the vet got into a shouting match about wheter it was in injury to her shoulder, knee or hoof. Vet said founder, because she was a shetland. Farrier said no way, perfect hooves, no pain - gotta be in her knee or shoulder. Vet said couldn't be her knee, wasn't swollen. That left her shoulder. I didn't think it was her shoulder - there was no heat and no pain there. We had the pony on bute for a month. She eventually healed up and walked sound again, but we never did figure out exactly what was injured. We know she fell down the back side of the dam, but that's all we ever knew for sure.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Why on Earth would one let a horse eat more when they're already choking? Hey, Bill, I see you're choking on your steak -how bout some taters to work it all down?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


However if you are choking on a fish bone, then it is good emergency treatment to eat some bread, the bread will often just catch the fish bone and take it on down.

This is your public service announcement for the day, now back to your regular programming. :lol:


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Good one Golden Horse. Speaking of choking, I would LOVE some more advice on how in the @$** to get the Bute and 8 antibiotics down this guys throat before I choke him. JK. He has managed to spit them all back on me... nothing like having honey and meds dried on your hair and down your shirt to start the day. I have tried carrot and apple bribes ( and then try to shove it in). I also filled the tube with honey (which I now know he hates more than medicine), I have held his head up, begged and pleaded but to very little avail. I am hoping that the vet doubled the dose in the hopes that I got 1/2 of it in him. HELP


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One of the easiest ways to give oral meds is to crush up the pills and mix them with some kind of treat (sweet feed with molasses would work great for that). I have never had any luck trying to just sneak the tablets in there or squirt the disolved solution into their mouth. I always ended up with more of it on me than in them.

Personally, I would just get one small bag of sweet feed and only use it for giving the medicine. It wouldn't take a whole lot, maybe a couple or 3 cups to cover the medicine taste with each treatment.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yikes, glad you got that fixed up! I, on the other hand, am fairly prone to panic when it comes to my animals and I probably would have arrived on the vet's doorstep at 3am, marched into his bedroom with my horse in tow and screamed FIX IT! :lol: I'm pretty good at doctoring most things, but the eye would have scared the CRAP out of me!

Agreed with smrobs - anytime I need to give bute, I put it in sweet feed. MOST horses will eat it - I had a fat Arab gelding who'd hoover everything in site and would turn his nose up at sweet feed if he caught a whiff of bute. Who's brilliant idea was to make it in ORANGE flavor? 

I've also melted it into sloppy beet pulp mixed with sweet feed before and that ALWAYS tricks them!


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Smrobs and MacabreMikolaj- It worked, 2 cups of sweet feed, a little head bobbing when he thought he found it but very little dropped. Thank You both.
Next, How the heck does one get close enough to put drops in the eye. I happened to just aim and shoot (basket) but I know that is not the solution and will be rare luck.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

PS- Thank God you all do not charge for advice. Money thinks I'm dead!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

When we had to do eye drops, what worked best for me was to do it with the halter on, lead rope snubbed up fairly close so that she couldn't throw her head up above my reach. I put my hand with the eye drops inside the cheekband of the halter, so that it kind of held my hand where I wanted it. I used the other hand to gently pull down the lower eyelid by pressing downward on the skin (that will be your tricky part, right, with the swelling and stitches). If the eye drops get into the channel/trough of the eyelid, the horse will blink and distribute them over the eye. 

Now, beware that if you get your hand caught in the halter and the horse gets carried away, you could break your arm and fingers... so make sure you can always get your hand free. And I gave treats afterward for standing still.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I keep a bottle of molasses on hand just for giving meds. I have never tried honey so I do not know if it works, but I know molasses is a big hit.

If I am just giving one pill I actually just feed it from my hand. Horse treat, horse treat, horse treat with bute, horse treat, horse treat (small treats obviously).

Otherwise I do what Smrobs said, though I do not use sweet feed, I just add molasses to some soaked beet pulp and stir it all up.


Meds in the eye can be very difficult. Obviously halter the horse and then back them into the corner of their stall and if you need get someone to be another set of hands.


----------

